# Vizsla's Best Friends



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Dogs clearly have their best friends, friends, enemies, just like people do. Does your Vizsla have their best friends in the dog world? 

I am yet to fully understand how my boy chooses his friends. Some dogs would run around inviting my boy to play, but he would remain serious and not interested. But he would invite other dogs to play with him. Go figure. 

He is my Vizsla and his three buddies (Great Danes): 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmMNJFlr42k


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

And here is my boy playing with two smaller dogs (this past winter), friends he just met:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GbOSAVBwQs


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Scout generally gets along well with other dogs, though certainly not all appreciate the vizsla's paws on play style. GSPs and other vizslas are the best match. 

She has also tried to play with a horse. She wasn't successful. 

Scout's breeder also has the occasional wirehaired dachshund litter and she refers to them as the babysitters. 



So it may be her familiarity with those guys that allowed her to get on so well with my sister's 20 odd lb dachshund mix. 



When I first brought Scout home she weighed less than him and he was actually able to drag her across the floor when playing tug of war. Just a couple weeks later and that was no longer the case. 

Here's a video of them playing. He's pretty solid, but she definitely holds back. https://flic.kr/p/HWnnBt

As nicely as they get along, Scout will always be third wheel when it comes to these lovebirds. https://flic.kr/p/HQ1TYe This went on for 10 minutes or so.


----------



## pollo832 (Aug 25, 2015)

I also noticed how my "osti" interacts with individual dogs differently. My brothers golden from the moment he saw him , non stop playing and mouthing, I honestly don't know how the golden puts up with it. But "osti's" interaction with a friends basset totally different doesn't really rough play and mouth him at all.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

einspänner said:


> Scout generally gets along well with other dogs, though certainly not all appreciate the vizsla's paws on play style. GSPs and other vizslas are the best match.
> 
> She has also tried to play with a horse. She wasn't successful.
> 
> ...


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

harrigab said:


> I believe Ed Felker has just taken delivery of one


Oh neat! I'll finally get to meet the legendary Ed Felker. We've got another family day this Saturday, followed by a few training days and it looks like he'll be picking up his teckel there. Zsofi is also bringing over two HWV pups that I know of--maybe more!


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

The dogs look so sweet.together. She is a very determined Vizsla. With her courage, she will make you very proud. Would you train her in hunting ? Even if it's just lures?


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

cuddlebuglove said:


> The dogs look so sweet.together. She is a very determined Vizsla. With her courage, she will make you very proud. Would you train her in hunting ? Even if it's just lures?


I think this question is for Einspänner. However if this question is for me, the answer is yes. We hunt and compete in field tests, obedience, rally-obedience, conformation (just a bit), do a bit of dog trick things, and just started practicing agility. I bet he is happy when we are off to work so he can get a bit of sleep


----------

